# هل سمعتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*هل*

*:download:*

*سمعتم*

*:download:*

*عن*

*:download:*


*غسيل*

*:download:*

*الاموال*

*:download:*

*بلاش*

*:download:*

*شوفوا*

*:download:*







*الصورة*
*:download::download:*

*

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايون ايون

عايزين غسيل شرابات

شكرا بيتر على الصورة الجميلة*​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

اية المعلومات الجامدة دى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## نونوس14 (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

*يا سلاااااااااااااااااام*
*هو ده بقى غسيل الاموال*
*ده انا كنت فاكراه حاجة تانية خااااااالص*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى كتييييييييير للصورة الحلوة*


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

*هههههههه*

*طريقه عصريه للغايه*​


----------



## روماني زكريا (19 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

انا عندي جنيه اب اعترافي عطهوني هديه بس موسخ شويه ممكن تغسلهولي
ههههههههه
شكرا يا بيتر​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا اعرفه دايما لبسى يتغسل بامواله هههههههههههههههه
ثانكس بيتر​*


----------



## dodoz (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى كتييييييييير للصورة الحلوة*​


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

ع فكرة غسيل الاموال دي تهمة تروحو فيها مؤبد ههههههههههههههههه 
روحت يا استاذ بيتر ههههه


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



tasoni queena قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ايون ايون*​
> *عايزين غسيل شرابات*​
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههههه*
*فرق شاسع يا *tasoni queena
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



مملكة الغابة قال:


> اية المعلومات الجامدة دى
> هههههههههههههه


* افتكروا الجمايل يا مملكة الغابة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



نونوس14 قال:


> *يا سلاااااااااااااااااام*
> *هو ده بقى غسيل الاموال*
> *ده انا كنت فاكراه حاجة تانية خااااااالص*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى كتييييييييير للصورة الحلوة*


* لا*
* فعلا*
*هو*
*حاجه تانيه خالص يا ونوس14*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه*​
> 
> *طريقه عصريه للغايه*​


* عصريه*
*لاكن*
*بدون مجفف  يا marcelino*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



روماني زكريا قال:


> انا عندي جنيه اب اعترافي عطهوني هديه بس موسخ شويه ممكن تغسلهولي​
> ههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا بيتر ​


* فرق شاسع*
*بين هذا الجنيه*
*وغسيل الاموال المقصوده*
*يا رومانى*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> *انا اعرفه دايما لبسى يتغسل بامواله هههههههههههههههه*
> *ثانكس بيتر*​


* بكره تبقى فضه*
*ومفيش غسيل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*فلوسك كتير يا swety koky girl*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



dodoz قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ميرسى كتييييييييير للصورة الحلوة*​


* شكرا dodoz*​


----------



## BITAR (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



rain قال:


> ع فكرة غسيل الاموال دي تهمة تروحو فيها مؤبد ههههههههههههههههه
> روحت يا استاذ بيتر ههههه


* كلام جميل يا rain*
*لاكن المقصود غسيل الاموال*
*والصوره*
*كما ترى*
*نشر الاموال بعد الغسيل*
*فرق شاااااسع*
*براءه*
* ان شاء الله*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (23 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه دي طريقه جديده هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (24 فبراير 2010)

*رد: هل سمتم من قبل عن غسيل الاموال*



سامح روماني2 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههه دي طريقه جديده هههههههههههههههههههههههه


* اتمنى عدم التجربة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لك كتير استاذ بيتر


----------



## جورج سمير @ (24 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة 
علة فكرة غسيل الاموال دى مصيبة ممكن تروح فى ستين داهية وانا هبلغ ههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
اوعى تصدق انا بهزر   هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2010)

didi adly قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى لك كتير استاذ بيتر


* شكرا didi adly*​


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2010)

جورج سمير @ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> جميلة
> علة فكرة غسيل الاموال دى مصيبة ممكن تروح فى ستين داهية وانا هبلغ ههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*اصلا الاريل سعرة زاد*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يعنى مفيش غسيل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*بلغ يا جورج سمير *​


----------



## Mason (26 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههه لا جديدة ها الطريقة 
ميرسى على الصورة


----------



## BITAR (27 فبراير 2010)

++meso++ قال:


> هههههههههههه لا جديدة ها الطريقة
> ميرسى على الصورة


*وجديدة جدا يا meso*​


----------

